# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Βοήθεια για αγορά καινούριου modem/router

## thant

Καλησπέρα. Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες στο καινούριο μου σπιτι εχω προβλήματα σύνδεσης. Θόρυβος στο τηλέφωνο, συχνές επανεκκινήσεις, κλείδωμα ταχύτητας όπου κάτσει η μπίλια.

Τέσσερις μεχρι στιγμής οι επισκέψεις τεχνικών της HOL στο σπιτι μου και οι παρατηρήσεις τους ειναι του στιλ "κοίτα το καλωδιο σου, κοιτα το φίλτρο σου, το τηλέφωνο που εχεις ειναι κινεζιά"!!! Μάλιστα μεσα σε ολα αυτα μου έριξαν την ταχύτητα κατα 3 Mbps και φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε.

Ετσι λοιπόν πριν αποφασίσω να παω σε αλλη εταιρεία, μηπως και εχουν πιο σοβαρούς τεχνικούς, θελω να αλλάξω το ρουτερ NetFaster που εχω εδω και χρονια με κατι που θεωρητικά θα ειναι πιο καλο. Το μπάτζετ δεν ειναι μεγάλο, το πολύ 50€, αλλα πιστεύω πως οτι και να βάλω σε σχέση με το ρουτερ της hol θα ειναι καλύτερο.

Εχω συνδεση adsl 24mbps, στο μόντεμ ρούτερ θα συνδέω ένα λάπτοπ, δύο κινητά και ένα τάμπλετ για σερφαρισμα στο ιντερνέτ και κανα βίντεο στο youtube...

Ποιο από αυτά τα δυο θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστο;

http://www.public.gr/product/perifer...prod6570205pp/

http://www.public.gr/product/perifer...prod8072003pp/

Επίσης ειδα αυτο που ρυθμίζει το Noise Margin...

http://www.e-shop.gr/asus-dsl-n14u-p...s-p-PER.617275


Τι γνώμη έχετε για τα δυο πρώτα;
Εχετε να μου προτείνετε κατι αλλο σε αυτα τα λεφτά;
Υπάρχει κατι πιο οικονομικό απο το Asus Dsl-n 14u για ρύθμιση Noise Margin;

----------


## georged30

Αν εχεις το netfaster το μαυρο ειναι μια χαρα και πολυ καλυτερο απο πολλα καινουρια αλλα απο την πολη χρηση μπορει να τα εχει παιξει το τροφοδοτικο του δοκιμασε να το αλλαξεις με ενα αλλο και πες μας αποτελεσματα.

----------


## radioamateur

> Καλησπέρα. Τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες στο καινούριο μου σπιτι εχω προβλήματα σύνδεσης. Θόρυβος στο τηλέφωνο, συχνές επανεκκινήσεις, κλείδωμα ταχύτητας όπου κάτσει η μπίλια.
> 
> Τέσσερις μεχρι στιγμής οι επισκέψεις τεχνικών της HOL στο σπιτι μου και οι παρατηρήσεις τους ειναι του στιλ "κοίτα το καλωδιο σου, κοιτα το φίλτρο σου, το τηλέφωνο που εχεις ειναι κινεζιά"!!! Μάλιστα μεσα σε ολα αυτα μου έριξαν την ταχύτητα κατα 3 Mbps και φυσικά το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε.
> 
> Ετσι λοιπόν πριν αποφασίσω να παω σε αλλη εταιρεία, μηπως και εχουν πιο σοβαρούς τεχνικούς, θελω να αλλάξω το ρουτερ NetFaster που εχω εδω και χρονια με κατι που θεωρητικά θα ειναι πιο καλο. Το μπάτζετ δεν ειναι μεγάλο, το πολύ 50€, αλλα πιστεύω πως οτι και να βάλω σε σχέση με το ρουτερ της hol θα ειναι καλύτερο.
> 
> Εχω συνδεση adsl 24mbps, στο μόντεμ ρούτερ θα συνδέω ένα λάπτοπ, δύο κινητά και ένα τάμπλετ για σερφαρισμα στο ιντερνέτ και κανα βίντεο στο youtube...
> 
> Ποιο από αυτά τα δυο θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστο;
> ...




ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ MODEM ROUTER. ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ...!!!Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ...!!!

----------


## mitsus78

Αυτα που σου ειπανε οι τεχνικοι τα δοκιμασες?

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Dimpas

Με μπαλαντέζα και το ρούτερ που έχεις ήδη στο χέρι και ένα λαπτοπ παρέα πας στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και βάζεις κατευθίαν το ρούτερ πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Δοκίμασέ το για κανένα 2ωρο και αν είσαι ΟΚ τότε κάνεις με καλό καλώδιο δικτύου μία εξωτερική γραμμή bypass απο κάτω πάνω στο διαμέρισμά σου. Αν έχεις πάλι τα ίδια χάλια νούμερα τότε δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα.

----------


## MacGyver

Άντε και σου χαρίζουν ένα. Τους κωδικούς Adsl και voip τους ξέρεις;

----------


## xlife

> Άντε και σου χαρίζουν ένα. Τους κωδικούς Adsl και voip τους ξέρεις;




hol εχει αρα  username guest pass guest

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα και απο μενα,






> Αν εχεις το netfaster το μαυρο ειναι μια χαρα και πολυ καλυτερο απο πολλα καινουρια αλλα απο την πολη χρηση μπορει να τα εχει παιξει το τροφοδοτικο του δοκιμασε να το αλλαξεις με ενα αλλο και πες μας αποτελεσματα.



Δεν ξερω να πω για το παραπανω modem αλλα πολλες φορες φταιει το τροφοδοτικο για τα προβληματα του ιντερνετ. Ειδικα στα καινουρια που δινουν οι παροχοι που ειναι ψευτοκινεζιες






> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ MODEM ROUTER. ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ...!!!Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ...!!!



Μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος η WIND και η VODAFONE πλεον τα χρεωνουν 19,90 αν θες modem η να βαλεις δικο σου αν εχεις. Κατα κει παει και ο ΟΤΕ προς το παρον στο εχει με χρησηδανεισμο και αν δεν το επιστρεψεις βαραει 60ρικο στο κεφαλι. CYTA και NOVA δενω ξερω ακομα τι κανουν.






> Με μπαλαντέζα και το ρούτερ που έχεις ήδη στο χέρι και ένα λαπτοπ παρέα πας στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και βάζεις κατευθίαν το ρούτερ πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Δοκίμασέ το για κανένα 2ωρο και αν είσαι ΟΚ τότε κάνεις με καλό καλώδιο δικτύου μία εξωτερική γραμμή bypass απο κάτω πάνω στο διαμέρισμά σου. Αν έχεις πάλι τα ίδια χάλια νούμερα τότε δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα.



Αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο για δοκιμη. Ειδικα αν λες οτι εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και θορυβο στην τηλεφωνια σιγουρα δεν ειναι προβλημα στο modem αλλα κατι καλωδιακο. Δεν χανεις τιποτα να τσεκαρεις το modem απευθειας στην εισαγωγη αφαιροντας την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση παντα. 
Μια στο εκατομυριο να εχουν δικιο οι τεχνικοι που εχουν ερθει θα γλυτωσεις αγορες modem και ταλαιπωριες με αλλαγες παροχου.






> hol εχει αρα  username guest pass guest



Σωστος αν και στην πραξη δεν χρειαζονται ουτε αυτα. Το μονο που θελει ειναι να μην ειναι κενα τα πεδια username/password . Oτι και να βαλει ειναι οκ.

----------


## thant

> Αν εχεις το netfaster το μαυρο ειναι μια χαρα και πολυ καλυτερο απο πολλα καινουρια αλλα απο την πολη χρηση μπορει να τα εχει παιξει το τροφοδοτικο του δοκιμασε να το αλλαξεις με ενα αλλο και πες μας αποτελεσματα.



Ναι, έχω το μαυρο. Εχω δοκιμάσει ενα ίδιο χωρις να δω βελτίωση.





> ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ MODEM ROUTER. ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ...!!!Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ...!!!



Να αλλάξω παροχο για να παρω δωρεαν ρουτερ? Η αλλαγη παροχου θα ειναι η τελευταια λύση.





> Αυτα που σου ειπανε οι τεχνικοι τα δοκιμασες?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ναι. εβαλα μικρο καλώδιο, άλλαξα φίλτρο και σπλιτερ. Το μονο που δεν εχω κανει ειναι να δοκιμάσω ενα πιο σοβαρό ρουτερ. Το ρουτερ ζήτησα  2-3 φορες να αλλαχτεί αλλα μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειάζεται.





> Με μπαλαντέζα και το ρούτερ που έχεις ήδη στο χέρι και ένα λαπτοπ παρέα πας στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας και βάζεις κατευθίαν το ρούτερ πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Δοκίμασέ το για κανένα 2ωρο και αν είσαι ΟΚ τότε κάνεις με καλό καλώδιο δικτύου μία εξωτερική γραμμή bypass απο κάτω πάνω στο διαμέρισμά σου. Αν έχεις πάλι τα ίδια χάλια νούμερα τότε δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα.



Αυτο που λες ειναι δύσκολο να γίνει.





> Αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο για δοκιμη. Ειδικα αν λες οτι εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και θορυβο στην τηλεφωνια σιγουρα δεν ειναι προβλημα στο modem αλλα κατι καλωδιακο.



Ο θόρυβος υπάρχει μονο οταν το ρουτερ ειναι σε λειτουργία και δεν εχει συγχρονίσει στη μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Αν κλείσω το ρουτερ ο θόρυβος φεύγει.


Συγνώμη που καθυστέρησα να απαντήσω αλλα δούλευα.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας αλλα δεν ψαχνω να λυσω το προβλημα της γραμμής μου μεσω ιντερνετ. Για αυτη τη δουλειά εχουν ερθει τεχνικοί. Εγω σαν τελευταια λυση κοιταω για ενα αλλο ρουτερ γιατι λενε οτι αυτα που δίνουν οι εταιρείες ειναι κονσερβοκούτια.
Εχετε να προτείνετε κατι οικονομικό, αξιόπιστο που να μην χρειάζεται να εισαι χακερ για να το ρυθμίζεις;

----------


## mitsus78

Χωρις τηλ συσκευη δοκιμασες να δεις ποσο πιανεις? Χωρις σπλιτερ και φιλτρα. Μου εχει τυχει να φταει το τηλ. Αν εχεις συναγερμο συνδεμενο στην γραμμη, δοκιμασε και με αυτον εκτος/ αλλαξε το φιλτρο. Αν καποιος εχει βλαβη, η hol κλειδωνει το snr στο 11 με αποτελεσμα να συγχρονιζεις πιο χαμηλα. Οταν λυσεις το προβλημα, τους παιρνεις τηλ να στο βαλουνε στο 9

Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

